# How about that Pope



## frankp (Sep 29, 2015)

I honestly don't remember if "religious" threads are taboo here or not but I'd like to see what folks think of Pope Francis. Let's not get into the religion side of things too much but whether you like him or not, he's shakin' the tree. I am not religious, haven't ever been, but I like this guy. I completely agree, so far, that he is "The People's Pope". 

I feel like they said that about John Paul II in the early days too, though. (Too young and not Catholic enough to really remember for sure.)

What do you folks have to say about this guy?


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 29, 2015)

That picture was my first Thought- @Tclem But on the other side of it- he is not afraid of speaking about the issues

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2015)

He's a man running a for-profit company. Religion is such BS. I don't know or care what the pope says, does, or thinks. I find it humorous that people actually believe he has some kind of mystical power imbued by an invisible man in the sky. Not knocking those people or their beliefs though because I have always found Catholics to be good folks.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 29, 2015)

So long as he doesn't talk about me, I won't talk about him ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## justallan (Sep 29, 2015)

I know nothing about the man or his intentions and won't say a bad thing about him, but what I'm wondering is who's paying the bill for this little visit? I may very well be wrong, but my guess is it's the taxpayers. If indeed that is the case then I want to know who to talk to about getting some rock bands to drag their asses over here for some free concerts, better yet how about a couple million taxpayers pony up a buck each and I'll just go find them myself.
It does bother me that between the tornados, flooding and fires recently we have bunches of hard working folks that are now homeless that could have sure used the money wasted on this little trip, whoever paid for it.
Okay, rant over, carry on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 29, 2015)

One of the few hard estimates of what it will cost to provide part of the security for the papal visit comes from Philadelphia, where the pope will say Mass and attend a Vatican-sponsored World Meeting of Families that is expected to draw visitors by the hundreds of thousands. The city government has indicated that it expects to be reimbursed $12 million or more by the event’s organizers to cover the costs of a stepped up police presence, traffic control and other efforts by the city government to make the papal visit run smoothly.

http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/2015/09/23/Humble-Pope-s-Costly-US-Visit-and-How-He-Can-Pay-It-Back


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 29, 2015)

*Pope’s visit will produce largest security operation in U.S. history*

*http://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...2ca250-5d47-11e5-b38e-06883aacba64_story.html*


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 29, 2015)

Apparently we are paying for em to have a Roman Holiday....


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2015)

My future SIL went to San Antonio with his parents and the rest of their Catholic crew to watch the pope on a big screen I guess. Funny thing is both him and my daughter are agnostics but even though they are both grown adults in their mid twenties they are afraid to tell his parents because they go batshite crazy - so they are doing the whole huge Catholic wedding thing and pretend to believe in all the gobble-dee gook and go through all the rituals and etc.

It's a shame that people put that kind of pressure on their kids to adopt their personal belief system.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 29, 2015)

I didn't vote for him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2015)

You don't vote for pope . . .


----------



## Brink (Sep 29, 2015)

Someone voted for him


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes you can vote for him but you got to dress like this or they won't let you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 29, 2015)

It's a sumwhat free country, we gots guns to ensure that. 
So I can dress like that, but still can't vote.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2015)

If you grease the right palms in the way they like, they might let you vote anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Sep 30, 2015)

My best friend works down at the navy ship yard in philly and this nonsense has disturbed a lot of working folks lives. It took him literally one day, when the pope was there 15 mins to get out to the main gate in the yard when it should take minutes to get there! I was born and raised catholic. I went through all of that nonsense but I am agnostic. I think the amount of money we spent on this is insane. He speaks about global warming yet has 3 jumbo jets that cart his crew and gucci shoes all over the world. not to mention OUR military helicopters, the three to four osprey gunships we supplied for his departure! wonder what the fuel alone for those aircraft cost

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2015)

I thinking people here know how religious I am but my problem is that it seems people are worshipping him and not God. Just my two cents

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Sep 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> If you grease the right palms in the way they like, they might let you vote anyway.



Grease the right palm, I might go away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Sep 30, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I thinking people here know how religious I am but my problem is that it seems people are worshipping him and not God. Just my two cents



I know it says "thall shall not worship another god" in the bible and these people are portraying this man to be that! I d0n't believe in "The or A God most people believe in. I don't think you need to have religious beliefs to be a good human but don't you think the money spent on all of these trips should be spent elsewhere SAY i don't know helping the homeless. how many homeless shelters or food banks could have been built for the money we spent bringing this MAN over here!


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2015)

brown down said:


> I know it says "thall shall not worship another god" in the bible and these people are portraying this man to be that! I d0n't believe in "The or A God most people believe in. I don't think you need to have religious beliefs to be a good human but don't you think the money spent on all of these trips should be spent elsewhere SAY i don't know helping the homeless. how many homeless shelters or food banks could have been built for the money we spent bringing this MAN over here!


I agree with you. Good people everywhere who are not as religious as me or religious at all. I believe that way to much money was spent on all this. I saw where some people drive some crazy amount of thousands of miles. Once again I believe they are worshipping this man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 30, 2015)

Okay, I'm still very un-informed on this trip of his. Is there any political reasoning behind it or is it all just religion based? If it's all religion based then how can they in any way support this trip with taxpayer money. I really feel they should have just put the Pope on television if for any reason they actually cared to spread what he had to say and certainly agree that folks are putting way to much into thinking he is a God or God-like.


----------



## frankp (Oct 13, 2015)

Just came back to this after forgetting about it completely. @justallan EVERYTHING the Pope does (any modern Pope, at least) is politically based and most of it is also, in some part, religiously based. I think this particular Pope will be more about repairing the damage done to the church (as the church sees it) than, perhaps, about religion, but he's definitely a political powerhouse. 

To those who are speaking of the money, the US part of Catholic Church spends $4.7 Billion on charity alone according this article: http://www.economist.com/node/21560536. That's Billion, not million. I believe (though I haven't been able to confirm yet) most of the cost of the Pope's visit also comes from the church coffers so I, at least, give them the benefit of the doubt with respect to trying to help people out more than just creating a "false idol".

Getting a more popular Pope will obviously garner them more tithe money too, though, so it's win/win for them.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2015)

Brink said:


> Grease the right palm, I might go away.
> 
> View attachment 88910

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 13, 2015)

Smelly orangs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2015)

Brink said:


> Smelly orangs


Apes calling orangutans stinky. Kinda like an Irishman calling Germans a bunch of alcoholics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 13, 2015)

Odoriferous Germans


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2015)

Brink said:


> Odoriferous Germans



Stop talkin' about my cuz that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

